# Die virtuelle Kamera – SLR-Einstellungen simulieren



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Mai 2011)

Normalerweise schreibt man so einen Artikel in der grauen Jahreszeit, wo sich ein Großteil nicht vor die Tür traut. Doch angesichts des derzeit launigen Wetters dürfte es dennoch mehr oder weniger passen. Worum gehts überhaupt?





Auf camerasim.com könnt ihr virtuell SLR-Kameraeinstellungen üben und bekommt sofort das Ergebnis geliefert. Ausgezeichnet für Anfänger im SLR-Gewerbe, die sich in Trockenübung auf die nächsten Schnappschüsse vorbereiten können. Hierbei sind die gängigen Kameramodi – Blendenautomatik, Zeitautomatik, Manuell – wählbar sowie die üblichen Kameraeinstellungen (ISO, Blende, Verschlusszeit). 




Probiert's einfach mal aus, es macht einen Riesenspaß und der Lernfaktor des Wechselspiels der einzelnen Komponenten ist enorm. Aber immer daran denken: Grau ist alle Theorie — Geht raus, haltet drauf und macht eigene Fotos!

Mit Dank an chmee für den tollen Fund.


----------

